# What load is everyone using this year?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It's interesting to me to see what everyone else is shooting. Those of you who have read some of my older threads from this year have seen that I was looking for the ultimate reach out and touch 'em load. However, all this time the thought of shooting a hulking bore sized chunk of lead out of the .54 has always appealed to me for some reason and I went that route instead.

I went out yesterday and started shooting the great plains 425 grain conical out of my .54 caliber knight inline and it shot them fantastic! It shot them much better than the Barnes expanders I had been shooting previously. I thought that I would really be sacrificing some downrange trajectory with these bullets but I was hitting targets at 125 and 150 with very minimal drop! Not only do they shoot well but any critter from mice up to moose will be in a world of trouble if they are standing in front of that 425 grain full bore-sized .54 caliber monster coming at them! I have no lack of confidence that I wont have enough knock down power, even on something like an elk. All this and I can buy these dang things here in town $10 for a box of 20! I'm pretty excited about shooting these if you can't tell!

What are the rest of you shooting?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been shooting that bullet for close to 20 years, my rifle pushes them best with 90 grains of ffg blackpowder. Anything less or more even by 5 grains and they don't pattern real well, but I'll tell you from experience, they KNOCK the crap out of deer. I have not had the opportunity to shoot an elk with one, but they have the power!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

When I had a 54 Cal Remington 700ml the 425 grain Great Plains with 90 grains of Goex FFg shot awesome. I killed many deer with it each time it was like they were struck by lightning. I had some problems that required me to send it to Remington. Sadly I got back a 50 Cal with a note saying they no longer made a 54 Cal. The 50 just isn't the same.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention the powder charge guys and I'm using the same as what both of you said, 90 grains. It's shooting really well! I used to hunt with a .50 cal shooting 350 grain maxi hunters and had fairly good results but I'm really looking forward to trying out these bigger .54 caliber sledge hammers!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

no idea now, I was shooting 130 grains of triple 7 in pellets with a 250 grain barnes tez spitfire. but I had a horrible range day. Now thinking of 100 grains of pyrodex with 250 grain hornady sst.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> no idea now, I was shooting 130 grains of triple 7 in pellets with a 250 grain barnes tez spitfire. but I had a horrible range day. *Now thinking of 100 grains of pyrodex with 250 grain hornady sst.*


This was my load last year and it shot great out of a Knight T-bolt. Hopefully you find something that works good soon!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm shooting the 250 grain (low drag) Hornady sst w/ 100 grains of loose 777 out of a 50 cal. Knight BK 92.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I to am shooting the 250gr Hornady sst low drag but I'm using 110gr of BH209 out of my Thompson Encore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm still using 240grn XTP's over 90 grns Pyro RS. It is just flat out is the most accurate load I've tried. Eventually, when I finish off my box of XTP's I will switch over to SST's... but at 1 bullet per year per deer... thats going to be a while. 

For Elk I use 300grn XTPs over 110 grns of Pyro RS.


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm shooting a 300 Gr. Traditions Smackdown (Hornady SST) over 100 grns of T7. I've got pretty good results and I'm sure it'll knock a deer off its feet.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm shooting 300 gr SST's pushed by 100 gr of 777 pellets.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

250 grain t/c shockwave with 100 grain T7 pellets


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

klbzdad said:


> 250 grain t/c shockwave with 100 grain T7 pellets


I'm using the same load in my triumph.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

245gr power belt 100gr pyrodex pellets.


----------

